

Ask HN: API to pull bank/CC statement? - hansy

Anyone know of any APIs or services to pull a user&#x27;s bank statement or credit card transaction history?
======
walterbell
Yodlee is the leader.

There's an old OSS code base that may (?) be useful.

[http://blog.precipice.org/why-wesabe-lost-to-
mint/](http://blog.precipice.org/why-wesabe-lost-to-mint/)

[http://readwrite.com/2011/02/25/crawl-your-bank-account-
with...](http://readwrite.com/2011/02/25/crawl-your-bank-account-with-w)

[https://github.com/wesabe](https://github.com/wesabe)

------
us0r
Intuit:

[https://developer.intuit.com/docs/0020_customeraccountdata/0...](https://developer.intuit.com/docs/0020_customeraccountdata/009_using_customeraccountdata/0010_gettingstarted)

------
johns
plaid.com

